# What kinds of food do you feed your dubias?



## EightLeggedFrea (Apr 15, 2008)

I will be getting a colony of 50 dubia roaches very soon in the mail. This is my first roach culture, I decided to raise one as an alternative to those wretched crickets (I probably still have a few of those lil buggers still running loose in my room). I was just wondering what kinds of food you can feed dubias. I know they need a lot of protein like dry cat food and benefit from weekly fruits and veggies (as long as these are rinsed of any pesticides, right?). What else can they eat? Being roaches, can they be fed pretty much anything edible?


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine love Fish Flakes which are high in protein. Also,
Dog pellets, ground
Bunny pellets, ground
Chicken feed
Banana - cut lengthways
carrot - ditto
water gel

I'm no expert, but this diet seems to work well, and my colony is growing strongly.


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 15, 2008)

I feed mine everything except for broccoli and cauliflower. Basically what ever is left over after dinner they get (I cook healthy so no preservatives and that kind of stuff) along with good quality cat food and fish flakes.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 15, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> I feed mine everything except for broccoli and cauliflower.


Why not those two?


----------



## moose35 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cirith Ungol said:


> Why not those two?


it gives them horrible gas




               moose


----------



## Elapid (Apr 15, 2008)

lol. i thought that was just my imagination.
/me lights a match


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 15, 2008)

moose35 said:


> it gives them horrible gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roach farts 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bwahahahahahaa


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys  ;P 

I read that somewhere but I never looked in to why. I duno I just don’t feed it to them that’s all :?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine get reduced price produce and soaked cat or dog food. I have noticed a big increase in growth and reproduction since adding the cat and dog food.


----------



## Rich65 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> Mine get reduced price produce and soaked cat or dog food. I have noticed a big increase in growth and reproduction since adding the cat and dog food.


No need to soak the dry foods, just grind them like coffee or in a chopper, I have an "ultimate chopper" we got as a xmas gift, thought I would never use it but its awesome.

I feed grated carrots, banana slices with peel, apple slices and ground dog food. My four roach colonies thrive. Oh, keep em warm, low 80's works great.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rich65 said:


> No need to soak the dry foods, just grind them like coffee or in a chopper, I have an "ultimate chopper" we got as a xmas gift, thought I would never use it but its awesome.
> 
> I feed grated carrots, banana slices with peel, apple slices and ground dog food. My four roach colonies thrive. Oh, keep em warm, low 80's works great.


I soak them so they also serve as the water requirements. They eat the mush fast enough to negate any worries about mold or fungus.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 16, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> You guys  ;P
> 
> I read that somewhere but I never looked in to why. I duno I just don’t feed it to them that’s all :?


OK, thanks! If you come across that info point to it please, I'd like to know.


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 16, 2008)

I tried to look it up but to no avail I have no clue where I read it. But I’ll do the next best thing and give them some lol Lets see if they die by morning or do not eat it or better yet my spider room might smells of roach farts  The more I think about it if roaches can survive a nuclear attack I think they’ll do just fine with broccoli


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 16, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> I tried to look it up but to no avail I have no clue where I read it. But I’ll do the next best thing and give them some lol Lets see if they die by morning or do not eat it or better yet my spider room might smells of roach farts  The more I think about it if roaches can survive a nuclear attack I think they’ll do just fine with broccoli


Well I can save you some worry, I have given them both broccoli and cauliflower and they are still alive and there is only very silent farting to be heard.   But if there is some good reason not to give them any I'd consider it not giving any to them.


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 16, 2008)

I feed my dubias chicken feed, actually they are pellets intended for game fowl. Plus occasionally I toss in some fruit and veggies.  

I don't give them asparagus because it makes their pee smell funny.


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 17, 2008)

PS...

and now that it's Autumn, I'll be adding citrus fruit to their - pampered - diet...:razz:


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 17, 2008)

Apples, Carrots, wheat bran, leftover crested gecko diet, leftover baby food, the roach food mix sold by blaberus.com etc.  I tried grapes once, and they didn't touch them at all.


----------



## Rich65 (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe the reason that veggies in the broccoli family are not recommended is the high calcium content is not good for the reptiles or inverts that eat the roaches. Same reason we dont dust these food items for our tarantulas its not needed for t's.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't give them asparagus because it makes their pee smell funny.[/QUOTE]

That's why I feed avocado on occasions only, it tends to make their frass GREEN. But, when I do, they devour it quickly, and without question. 

Fredster


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 18, 2008)

I feed cheap cat food straight out of the bag.  I used to grind it but realized no need to do so.  They eat it fine.  Carrots, apples, oranges and bannanas for moisture.  The only thing I couldn't get them to eat was a lime.  You put the lime in the coconut and mix it all up...


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 19, 2008)

Stale bread is also good for them.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 20, 2008)

Ever heard of chayote squash? It's a squash but has the consistency of a firm apple or pear, looks like a pear too. My dubia and lateralis colonies get chayote (just as much for water as for nutrients) and kitten chow (higher in protein) as a regular diet. I'll also throw in citrus, spinach, green beans and whatever else i feel like from time to time. I think i'll stop giving them water gel because they tend to ignore it until the squash is gone. Obviously they prefer the squash for water. Incidentally i'd rather use a moist vegetable for water than a fruit because less sugar = decomposes slower. Sometimes an apple will rot and get nasty before they finish it.


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Chencho said:


> I don't give them asparagus because it makes their pee smell funny.


That's why I feed avocado on occasions only, it tends to make their frass GREEN. But, when I do, they devour it quickly, and without question. 

Fredster[/QUOTE]

Just inherited a bag of avos; anyone else feed them avocado? :?


----------



## eelnoob (Apr 25, 2008)

My GF already hate my roach colonies enough already, imagine if she sees me using the blender to grind up cat food for the roaches  . I don't soak or grind up the cat foods at all, they eat it just fine.


Carrots (these don't spoil easily)
Canned peas (somehow they love these stuff)
apples (I just tossed in the cored when I'm done )
oranges, just cut in half and throw in there
any unused vegetables


----------



## kingfarvito (Apr 25, 2008)

mine have eaten 3/4s a papaya in 3 days my lobster roaches ate the other 1/4


----------



## Setian (Apr 27, 2008)

Mine are not really picky. Any fruit or veggies that are past their prime. Even those little scary green apples that don't ever rot (cant be natural)
handful of cat food now and then. I fill in the gaps of those things with some bread. I picked up a discount bag of burger buns months ago and they still have not eaten them all. Just freeze em grab half a bun and run some water over it to introduce some moisture and they gorge themselves making fat juicy treats for the horde.


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Apr 27, 2008)

arrowhd said:


> I feed cheap cat food straight out of the bag.  I used to grind it but realized no need to do so.  They eat it fine.  Carrots, apples, oranges and bannanas for moisture.  The only thing I couldn't get them to eat was a lime.  You put the lime in the coconut and mix it all up...


mine won't touch the cat food, and i feed my cat good quality food!


----------



## svamp_barn (Apr 27, 2008)

*my girlfriends*

i havent got any but my girlfriend does and  she just give them a constant supply of lettuce and the occasional slice of salami/anything you got on your sandwich if you drop it..


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 30, 2008)

Avo seems fine. No deaths or third eyes yet...


----------



## sick4x4 (May 3, 2008)

fruit and dry cat or dog food....


----------



## pinkfoot (May 5, 2008)

I just tried oranges for the first time, and they LOOOOOVE it!


----------



## kingfarvito (May 5, 2008)

pinkfoot said:


> I just tried oranges for the first time, and they LOOOOOVE it!


ive been told that citrus will get a dubia colony breeding faster


----------

